# Ashland, Ma



## Got Snow (Jan 21, 2003)

I have a 12 driveways to sub for someone with a truck/plow.

Located in Ashland,Ma

Must live with in 15/20 min

Commit for rest of season

Contact me (Ken) via e-mail for more info!


----------

